# What would you guys do?



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey guys, I need to ask something and need your opinion. I have a friend that had a commercial plowing account, and wants to give it to me. It's about the size of a bowling alley lot, and easy to do. The thing is, I would probably have to give up one of my other accounts, which are 3 smaller four-plex apartments, each lot about the size to fit about 8 pickup trucks. I've been plowing the four-plex's for 4 years now, and the owners are good people, never had any issues at all, except one of the buildings is always full of cars, and everything has to be back-drug from behind the cars. Not to mention very little room to pile snow. I was told by my friend that the owners of his account are just as good to deal with as well. I hate to tell my customer that I can't do them anymore, since they've been really good to me. If you were in this situation, would you jump on the new account, or pass it up?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

do both
I don't understand why you would have to drop them?
This can't be much more than an hour or two worth of extra work.


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello Lonecowboy, I was looking at it this way. I have a route set up for all my accounts, and I do them according to the time they need to be done by. Almost all of my accounts need to be done very early in the morning, including the few four-plex's. This new account needs done by 10:00 AM. That way it would give me extra time in the early morning to do the rest of my accounts, and I can do this one last. I just didn't want to overload myself, that's all.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

go for it who are you in busness for you or them what ever makes your life esier, Try to do both of them if you upset them you will just loose the account and thats what you will be doing anyway if you give it up and you never know they could be understanding and alow you more time my .02


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Just add the account. If someone complains throughout the year, tell them that you're sorry, that to keep their prices low that you added an extra account, but since there's too much of a time constraint, that next year you'll drop that account, but have to raise their rate in order to keep the time slot open.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would look at the new account as a bonus. If it doesn't have to be done until 10 then keep them both. If you don't need the extra money then do what is best for you. Just notify your customer of your decision in a timely manner so they can make other arrangements.


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

Thank you guys for all the great info, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

most defentally take on the account....get a sub on standby and if you need him have him make a few passes in the lot till you get there, or have him do the whole thing.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Jay brown;410374 said:


> most defentally take on the account....get a sub on standby and if you need him have him make a few passes in the lot till you get there, or have him do the whole thing.


tell him you want free bowling too.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i would say do both...if its to much you can always find a guy to help you out...with all the people with plows these days theres got to be someone in ur area looking for work and they u can collect on him plowin and not you


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd take it
It never seems to snow at the right time for me to clear everything anyway.
I put in "cleared in 24 hours", but I never commit to a time. how I do clear by 10am if it doesn't start snowing til 5am? Can't be done.
I try of course to get it all done before they open or resi's get out in the morning, but I can't gaurantee it, despite my total ability to do everything, I don't in fact control the weather.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Is it easy to get to?

is it with-in reasonable travel distance from your other contracts?

do you have a plow buddy you can call if you get in a bind?

Is the new job a good pay?

The grass is always greener. 

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bushpayup 

God helps those who help themselves (my mothers favorite cliche)  

Go for it, if the answer to the questions are yes, if any of the answers are no think hard before taking it.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

too much work is a better problem to have than not enough. (since we're doing proverbs.  )


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LoneCowboy;410702 said:


> too much work is a better problem to have than not enough. (since we're doing proverbs.  )


"Don't bite off more than you can chew" is another LOL.


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

*I got dumped!*

Hey guys, sorry I've been busy but wanted to update you on what's happening. I told my friend I'd do it for him, so he went to talk to the owner, and apparently they want to give it to someone that's a "frequent customer", which my friend is, and that's why he had it, but he never knew that was the reason why he had it. Yeah, everything was great about it, the location, ease of work, good pay. I helped my friend plow this lot last year, and they know what kind of work I do. My friend said he'll keep pressure on the owner, but I won't hold my breath over it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

that makes sense to me. sponsor a league team there, should only cost $100. take your family bowling. we always have our christmas party at the bowling alley and it got me the job at ours.


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Keep your friend doing it*

I would tell you friend to keep the account and that you would do it for him. That way, you get to keep it, and he could help you out if you got in a jam.payup


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*Why is he GIVING it away?*

What's the catch?
I did a Bowling lot years ago, it was an all day event - but they paid very well for it.
Resturant open for breakfast - plow by 5 am and keep clear till 3 pm.
League bowling starts at 4 pm - keep lot clear till bar closing - 3am.
Once in a while the lot would be empty enough to actually clear all the snow.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Again I would go for both.payup payup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

LoneCowboy;409920 said:


> do both
> I don't understand why you would have to drop them?
> This can't be much more than an hour or two worth of extra work.


I agree... Good luck


----------

